# Napsgear review?



## JustSean (Mar 19, 2019)

What's the story people!

New member, I have read the rules but if I do break any in this please give me at least one chance before banning me and just tell me off? 😁

So I had actually come on here to look for something that would get me banned, after reading through a few threads I've learnt, which should of been obvious to me, that I've to build up trust etc before anyone will be willing to talk to me about it.

So... I'm a really impatient person so rather than just wait etc I've just placed an order through napsgear and now to start gaining trust I'd like to hear some feedback on possibly what a mistake I've made or how I've made a good decision, hopefully. 

Ever get in a "**** me up" kind of mood.. like you go into a barbers and they say hey what can I do for you today and you feel like saying "just **** me up bro" or your in KFC and get like 30 euro of food and that thought in your head is "ohhh this is going to **** me up"
So yeah I had one if those moments and ordered Superdrol also - I've used dbol before at 40mgs a day and had barely any sides, an odd spot or two here and there and bloating but otherwise I was all good.
So I plan on using 10mg superdrol for the first couple of days and then move up to 20 for 4/5 weeks - anyone any experience?

Didnt know if I should make two threads for this - i dont really use forums that much so any advice is very welcome!


----------



## JustSean (Mar 19, 2019)

I dont know why theres such a big gap in my post - apologies to anyone who's OCD is triggered by this haha


----------



## Hurt (Mar 19, 2019)

I liked sdrol at 20mg/day. Strength and pumps were fantastic.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 19, 2019)

Try using the intro section and introduce yourself. You'll get taken a bit more seriously.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Mar 19, 2019)

Napagear? Lol


----------



## JustSean (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm looking forward to it then! My trainings taken a real hit the last 2 or 3 months cause of a lot of stress so the kick will be well needed and welcomed


----------



## daddyboul (Mar 19, 2019)

Look, I guess you technically arent breaking any rules because you arent endorsing napsgear or anything, but you really should make an intro before this

Also I dont know what dose you should be using but Hurt gave you his 2cents which is more than most will give.

Worse comes to worse you got fake shit, use it and you will know if its bunk or not quick enough.


----------



## JustSean (Mar 19, 2019)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Napagear? Lol



Thats the response I've been seeing alot vs good reviews too which I've been wary are fake profiles... my order was 270 euro so if it doesn't show it's not that bad.. I guess haha care to elaborate on this though? Is it cause my order mightnt show or they're known for being underdosed or anything? And would it depend on the lab you ordered from them? 

I ordered from a European lab rather than Indian or Chinese so maybe that might help, my understanding though is all of the raw materials for any steroid is made in China usually anyway


----------



## JustSean (Mar 19, 2019)

daddyboul said:


> Look, I guess you technically arent breaking any rules because you arent endorsing napsgear or anything, but you really should make an intro before this
> 
> Also I dont know what dose you should be using but Hurt gave you his 2cents which is more than most will give.
> 
> Worse comes to worse you got fake shit, use it and you will know if its bunk or not quick enough.



Yes intro!! Someone else mentioned this too so I'll get on that asap, thank you! 

Yeah my order was small enough anyway so it'll still be a slightly expensive lesson worst case but not the end of the world.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Mar 19, 2019)

JustSean said:


> Thats the response I've been seeing alot vs good reviews too which I've been wary are fake profiles... my order was 270 euro so if it doesn't show it's not that bad.. I guess haha care to elaborate on this though? Is it cause my order mightnt show or they're known for being underdosed or anything? And would it depend on the lab you ordered from them?
> 
> I ordered from a European lab rather than Indian or Chinese so maybe that might help, my understanding though is all of the raw materials for any steroid is made in China usually anyway



Well even if it does show up, at least get a test kit and and see if it somehow shows.. you won’t be able to to tell the potency but at least you’ll know something.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 19, 2019)

100% chance you'll get scammed into getting severely underdosed gear.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 19, 2019)

Just realized that was your first post. Yes make an intro post if you want to be taken seriously. Napsgear is sh*t - go ahead and write that one off as a loss.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 19, 2019)

naps has been done for a while....

Or they are just selling non methyl PH's which are pointless


----------



## beasto (Apr 9, 2019)

Shit I was going to say I hsveent heard anything about Naps in yeeeeeears. There is way better quality floating around.


----------



## Boss_Hoss (May 14, 2019)

A friend just broke down and tried Naps. DP  Nandrolone decanoate. Delivery was fast but the compound came back positive for decanoate salts but not nandrolone. Who knows what is in it. I assume test. But i don't know if would want to try it or not.  Somebody throw something at me if I said anything I shouldn't. This was just a review. And who knows Naps may fix the problem.


----------



## Jin&Juice (May 26, 2019)

Boss_Hoss said:


> A friend just broke down and tried Naps. DP  Nandrolone decanoate. Delivery was fast but the compound came back positive for decanoate salts but not nandrolone. Who knows what is in it. I assume test. But i don't know if would want to try it or not.  Somebody throw something at me if I said anything I shouldn't. This was just a review. And who knows Naps may fix the problem.



Are you saying that you assume that they put test in the deca? Or are you asking if there is supposed to be test in the deca?

JJ


----------



## Long (May 26, 2019)

JustSean said:


> Ever get in a "**** me up" kind of mood.. like you go into a barbers and they say hey what can I do for you today and you feel like saying "just **** me up bro" or your in KFC and get like 30 euro of food and that thought in your head is "ohhh this is going to **** me up"



Something about this seems off.


----------



## Jin&Juice (May 26, 2019)

Probably just lost in translation somewhere, but it seems like he means one of those times when you're like I shouldn't do this, but f-it splurge anyway and I'll get back to eating clean tomorrow... like a cheat day... haha I don't know though.

JJ


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 2, 2019)

I would do what these guys suggested to me a little while ago and look around you and you will find a source it’s really in the weirdest places especially in my experience. Bring up the subject around your closest friends guys at the gym barbers what ever and I promise you eventually someone will have a source but just make sure that the person giving you the source you trust and them vouching for shit means something. Took me over a year and I ended up getting a prescription and finding a source within a week or 2 of each other. I used naps I thought their shit was decent even had a shipment seized they credited account and let me order new shit right away still would not put my name on it to endorse it 100% then I was ordering from another place and I got a underdosed batch that I can prove with test results and my buddy was using the same brand and website and got a batch they scored him where he’s suppose to be. Once you meet a guy that looks like he knows his shit and is helpful then you will know you got the right source cause i know the guy that referred me and out that shit in his body and I trust him and his boy seemed legit then I feel safe. Just keep going through the motions and it will all come.


----------

